
Bounce - lightweight application for giving quick feedback - vladocar
http://www.zurb.com/article/380/bounce-bounce-bounce
======
aymeric
<http://www.bounceapp.com>

------
alanh
This looks incredibly useful. (I wonder if I can get clients to use it.)

(Skip past the blog to the test drive: <http://www.bounceapp.com>)

------
joshu
Crocodoc (YC) also lets you do this. With office docs and PDFs as well.

Disclaimer, I invested in them.

------
meric
Hmm I was using this site before: <http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/> which
gives you an image of how a site looks like in Internet Explorer. Maybe bounce
can do this too. Bounce looks very neat.

